# PHP-Skipte und PHP-Save-Mode = keinen Einfluss



## paepke (19. Feb. 2008)

Hallo...

Hab nun einen ersten Kunden, bei dem ich PHP-Skipte deaktivieren möchte. Leider hat dies überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die PHP-Konfiguration. Trotz aushäckeln ist es möglich PHP-Skripte laufen zu lassen... Hab dann bei einem Test festgestellt, dass "Save-Mode" sich auch nicht aktivieren lässt...


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

1) Ist Dein PHP als mod_php oder suphp konfiguriert?
2) Hast Du, wie im perfect Setup beschreiben, PHP global in der Apache Konfiguration deaktiviert?


----------



## paepke (20. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Ist Dein PHP als mod_php oder suphp konfiguriert?
> 2) Hast Du, wie im perfect Setup beschreiben, PHP global in der Apache Konfiguration deaktiviert?


mod_php und php ist nach der anleitung deaktiviert


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2008)

Das ist die Antwort auf die 2. Frage, was ist mit der ersten?


----------



## paepke (20. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das ist die Antwort auf die 2. Frage, was ist mit der ersten?


da ich nicht auf suphp konfiguriert habe wird es wohl php_mod sein...


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2008)

Schau mal in die Datei Vhost_ispconfig.conf rein und dort in den jeweiligen Vhost, ob php dort aktiviert ist oder nicht.


----------



## paepke (20. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau mal in die Datei Vhost_ispconfig.conf rein und dort in den jeweiligen Vhost, ob php dort aktiviert ist oder nicht.


hmm: da passiert gar nichts!

Das bleibt immer so, egal was ich ändere:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
```
Hab nun festgestellt, das sich die VHost Datei überhaupt nicht mehr ändert, wenn ich Dinge in ISP verändere

ISPConfig_log:

```
20.02.2008 - 17:49:11 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1259: cp -fr /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
20.02.2008 - 17:49:11 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2447: WARNING: could not httpd -t  &> /dev/null
20.02.2008 - 17:49:11 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2458: httpd syntax seems to contain errors, reloading with old configuration
20.02.2008 - 17:49:11 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2459: mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_20-02-08_17-49-11
20.02.2008 - 17:49:11 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2460: mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~ /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
20.02.2008 - 17:49:11 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload &> /dev/null
```


```
reloading with old configuration
```
 nimmt die Änderungen wohl nicht an oder?

Die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~ kommt auch nicht vor!

in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_20-02-08_18-11-58 werden die PHP Daten aber beeinflusst


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2008)

Mach mal bitte das Folgende:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=185&postcount=4


----------



## paepke (3. März 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Mach mal bitte das Folgende:
> 
> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=185&postcount=4


wollte nach längerer Zeit... nur sagen das es tatsächlich daran lag, das es kein  vhost-datei mehr aktuallisiert wurde und ich dann ein älter gestartet habe, zu der ich dann auch eine Fehlermeldung bekam.

Was evtl. mal gut wäre, wenn ISP eine Meldung/Dialog/Error anzeigt, das Apache die Konfiguration nicht angenommen hat...


----------

